# Message-Box in MS Access



## fleischkappe (6. September 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Man betrachte eine MS Access Datenbank.

Ich habe eine Tabelle "Quelle" (sehr große Datenquelle).

Ich habe unter der Kartei "Abfragen" ca. 10 Abfragen formuliert mit unterschiedlichen Kriterien.

Außerdem habe ich unter der Kartei "Makros" ebenfalls ca. 10 Makros erstellt und ein Hauptmakro, welches alle anderen bei Doppelklick nacheinander ausführt.

Da diese Makros die aus den Abfragen resultierenden, gefilterten Daten in eine Excel-Liste exportieren, kommt es eventuell zu dem Problem, dass über 65536 Datensätze exportiert werden. Hierbei würde ein Teil der Daten natürlich verloren gehen, da Excel ein limitiert ist.

Eine Idee wäre, eine Message-Box zu generieren, die mir nach der Aktivierung der Makros die Meldung "Mehr als 65536 Datensätze" anzeigt. Somit weiss ich, dass die Excel-Liste um ein weiteres Tabellenblatt erweitert werden muss.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Ich bin wirklich verzweifelt. Beim Stöbern im Netz bin ich zum Beispiel auf folgenden Code gestoßen:

Me.RecordsetClone.MoveLast 
If Me.RecordsetClone.RecordCount > 65536 Then 
MsgBox "Mehr als 65536 Datensätze!" 
Else MsgBox "Weniger als 65536 Datensätze!"
End If

Kann mir dieser Code weiterhelfen? Wie kann ich einen Code einbinden?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## RavelinePower (7. September 2005)

Moin moin...

habe dir was gebastelt siehe Anhang.

Habe dies aber auf 10 DS heruntergesetzt ... Im formular klickst du auf Button dann sagt er Dir wieviele zu viel sind und ob du sicher bist dies nach excel zu übergeben usw...

Also viel Spaß
Sascha

PS:. Zum probieren der DB bitte eine Exceltabelle in C: machen C:\Test.xls


----------



## fleischkappe (7. September 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank. Super. Es hat alles prima geklappt. Ich bin wirklich überwältigt.

Gruß

fleischkappe


----------



## RavelinePower (7. September 2005)

Hallo 

Freut mich das es dir zusagt. Hätte noch eine bitte....

Wenn das Problem erledigt ist dann klick auf Status erledigt. Sonst schauen noch 100 andere rein.

Ich danke Dir und wünsche viel Spaß bei Tutorials.de
MFG
Sascha


----------

